

Google Caffeine: What it really is - davecardwell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/14/google_caffeine_truth/

======
Scriptor
Did anyone else get the feeling that Matt Cutts sounded like some P.R. guy
here? I have never heard about him, but his blog does say he's a software
engineer and has at least a B.S. in computer science.

On the other hand, most of his quotes in the article are about
"revampng/rewriting" the entire "infrastructure" that Google uses to support
all of its "platforms". To be more detailed, it's a new version of Google File
System (GFS). Other things Cutts says is give an elementary explanation of
map-reduce while not being able to say whether this "overhaul" will actually
affect Google's MapReduce implementation, or its BigTable one for that matter.
Heck, apparently everything Google uses, from MapReduce to actual tools and
services, are just categorized under "platforms".

~~~
codedivine
From his website: "Before Google, I worked on my Ph.D. in computer graphics at
the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. I have an M.S. from UNC-
Chapel Hill, and B.S. degrees in both mathematics and computer science from
the University of Kentucky."

The fact that he gave PR like answers doesnt mean he isnt qualified to answer
technical questions, only that he is not allowed to reveal too many details of
internal Google projects.

------
davecardwell
I’ve been looking into this to see if it will have any positive/negative
affects for my employer. Came across this useful tool for comparing results
side-by-side: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=766281>

Additional analysis by some well-known SEO’s:

<http://www.seobook.com/google-caffeine>

<http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/google-caffeine-and-seo.html>

[http://www.vizioninteractive.com/google-caffeine-a-
comprehen...](http://www.vizioninteractive.com/google-caffeine-a-
comprehensive-analysis/)

